# wild stab in the dark here but.....



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i got a fish on sunday along with a blue acara, blue eyed and a rainbow cichlid. i saw this one while i was waiting for the guy to catch one of the other fish, i asked if he would be ok in my tank and he said yeah, but i cat for the life of me remember the name! i know its second scientific name begins with a b tho!......with out posting a picture this may be tought but its kind of a rust colour, but also yellow if that makes sence and has baby blue lines of its cheeks, it looks remarkably similar to a green terror but its not the right name and this guy dont have loads of photophores on its body like a green terror, it is only about 2 inches. ill post a picture asap.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, not a lot to go on, I'll take a stab in the dark too:


Aulonocara baenschi (New Yellow Regal Peacock) — Seriously Fish
Copadichromis Borley Ikadango Red

Did you get the fish? I wouldn't really trust what a store guy says about if it goes in your tank, unless he is one of the rare ones that gives good advice.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ill take a picture as soon as he stops hiding behind the heater! yeah i got him. i generally dont listen to the blokes in store but when i went in, i asked one of the workers if he had any of these fish, he said are they cichlids i said yeah south american, he said hold on ill get our cichlid guy and had a chat with him about the ones i wanted and he seemed pretty knowlagable. i just forgot to ask its common name (im terrible for remembering scientific!!) he looks like this but without the photophores on his body;

http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/SouthAmericanCichlids/GreenTerror.jpg


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

this is the best picture i could get of him


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple of fish come to mind but not with the second scientific starting with b.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

maybe the guy in the shop named it wrong? what do you think he could be? you cant see it well but the black like going through his eye is a lot darker.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

What you have appears to be a juvinile Ram. I would venture to say he called it a Bolivian Ram however without a clearer picture I cannot make a positive ID. In the event that it is, they are great dwarf cichlids and a ton of fun to watch.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

ive just google imaged bolivian ram and i found this:

Ram Cichlid, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, also called Blue Ram, German Ram, Butterfly Ram, or Golden Ram

he looks like the one in the picture but darker, but im thinking as hes hiding a lot he must be a bit freaked with his new home so will lighten up when hes a bit more chilled? ill do my best to get a better picture but like i said, hes hiding all the time at the moment. i love his red eyes, looks so pretty!!!!! forgot to say hes about 3 to 3.5 inches.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah Bolivians are nice, and Greman Blue Rams are my favorite Rams but they are a lot more sensitive than the Bolivians.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i really want a german one, love there little black tufts!! how much bigger will rusty (the unknown fish) grow?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

not real big, like I said they are Dwarf Cichlids. If he is 3-3.5 now that is about his max.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

do u think he might of been brought back to the shop by someone? they really only sell small fish and he was on his own in a tank with some catfish. either way hes very pretty, cant wait for him to come out more!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

went back to the shop today to get a replacment acara and found out its a Geophagus brasiliensis aparenlty, only thing is i cant find a p[icture of one with red eyes? could it be a Geophagus surinamensis?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Comparing to pics on google it looks like Geophagus brasiliensis to me, that distinctive vertical bar on it's face passing through the eye seems to be typical. This guy looks just like yours:
http://www.aquaticrepublic.com/images/full(r)/cichlidae/geophagus/brasiliensis/1.jpg

Yours does have redder eyes than most of the pics but there are some with reddish eyes:
http://www.zierfischzucht-halle.de/...nsis 03, 2009-06-04, Foto Dr. Dieter Hohl.jpg
http://www.unimati.dk/images/Geophagus brasiliensis1.jpg

It's a very nice looking fish.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

yep thats the one!!! id never even heard of them before. they have one that has the colouring of a pearl there now too.


----------

